# Pit/catahoula mix?



## Yuengling (Jul 21, 2015)

I picked up a supposedly half pit half catahoula 12 week old pup the other day. The mother was full blood pit and the father supposedly full blood catahoula but he was really stocky for a catahoula and looked like he had some pit in him.

I see a little bit of catahoula in her in her structure and you cant are them in the photo but she definitely has the catahoula spots in a couple places. I'm wondering what you guys think do you see hound in her or do you think she looks more like a pit?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome! I can't tell much of anything from that pic. The pit bull x catahoula makes for a great dog though! Very high energy, high drive and I love mine!

Does she have any merle in her at all? I don't see any from that pic.

Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## Yuengling (Jul 21, 2015)

She does have a little bit of merle on her back I can't get it to show up in pictures though. I don't have pictures of the parents I didn't think to take any and I've tried getting better pictures but she's either sleeping in her crate or running around. 

I'm just curious because the breeder said the male was catahoula but when I saw him the only thing that entered my mind was 'wait a second that's a pitbull' So I'm thinking that at most it was half catahoula but likely even less if any at all, and they were listing the pups as catahoula because no one wanted to take pitbulls. I'm really hoping she is at least part catahoula though.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

If there is some merle, then most likely there is some catahoula in there, or other breed where merle occurs. Merle does not occur naturally in pit bulls, despite what some out there will argue until they are blue in the face. In the show rings merle is a major fault for the ABPT.


----------

